

Sea change (transformation) - trotsky
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Sea_change_(transformation)

======
swah
I'm not a native speaker - care to explain? where is the "petrification" cited
happening?

~~~
trotsky
MENA (Middle East and North Africa)

U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said that since the Arab League backed
a no-fly zone over Libya there has been a “sea change” in international
opinion toward favoring the action.

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-03-16/clinton-says-
arab-l...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-03-16/clinton-says-arab-league-
vote-for-no-fly-zone-changed-minds-1-.html)

"We are moving as rapidly as we can in New York to see whether we can get
additional authorization for the international community to look at a broad
range of actions, not just a no-fly zone but other actions as well," Clinton
told reporters in Cairo.

[http://af.reuters.com/article/libyaNews/idAFN161552872011031...](http://af.reuters.com/article/libyaNews/idAFN1615528720110316?sp=true)

c.f. bahrain, yemen, shia/iranian actions and oil control, french, italians

